# Anyone familiar with MyDISHbiz?



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

So, I'm looking on Careerbuilder.con for a job. This ad pops up. Supposedly, you work from home, and make great money. 

I'm instantly suspicious. 

I can't figure out what the catch is....

They pay all advertising for one year, and set everything up, etc. 

Anyone know? I can't afford to make a mistake.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Judy, I don't know how reliable this site is, but they say it's a scam, sorry!

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/424/RipOff0424474.htm

Believe me, I'd love to find something else to do from home, but everything is either a ripoff or only pays a quarter or less what I make now, lol. I've been doing medical transcription for 25 years and have been trying to get into virtual assisting for the past year, but it's veerrrryyy slow going. I feel like if I have to do MT one more day I'm going to commit hari kari!


----------



## mthome (May 8, 2009)

That does sound scammy.

Calliemoonbeam, have you thought about doing QA instead of MT? I do both, and QA is a nice change from transcribing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi fellow MT! lol No, I hate QA even worse than typing. I did it for a while many moons ago. I can barely stand to proof my own stuff, have learned to do it as I go. Plus, I type so fast there's no way I can make as much on QA as typing. 

That's another reason I hate the VR stuff (voice recognition for any non-MTs reading) - I can type a report from scratch way faster than I can check and correct any VR report, and they pay way less for them, so it's like losing double money on those. Thankfully, I don't have to do any of that now! It's the #1 reason I left MQ, though there were many, many reasons. I'm just totally burned out, too many hours for too many years! But thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate it! 

P.S. I checked out your blog, great stuff, lol. Some of those are hilarious, aren't they? I used to get a lot of "dirty words" in mine!


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, another ex-MQer here. I quit at the beginning of 2006 when we went to that new system. I started with Signal but several years later they sold out to MQ. I worked JHH radonc, and I still miss them to this day, but the fact that I could not stomach MQ anymore at about the same time my autoimmunes started to really kick in decided it for me. I still check in on the MTStars board MQ forum from time to time. They are in a mess to say the least. It is a shame that such a good profession has been downgraded to the point it has.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

wottahuzzee said:


> Ah, another ex-MQer here. I quit at the beginning of 2006 when we went to that new system. I started with Signal but several years later they sold out to MQ. I worked JHH radonc, and I still miss them to this day, but the fact that I could not stomach MQ anymore at about the same time my autoimmunes started to really kick in decided it for me. I still check in on the MTStars board MQ forum from time to time. They are in a mess to say the least. It is a shame that such a good profession has been downgraded to the point it has.


Isn't that the truth?? I was making twice an hour what I make now back in the 1980s, and for better, easier work, when MTs and doctors still took pride in their work and we weren't micromanaged to death! Still, it's better money than I can make doing anything else, that's why I keep plugging away. I've tried several times to do other things, but it never works out or pays so low I'm forced to go back to MT, just trying to stick it out until I can retire, lol. Hope things are better for you now!


----------

